# Etwas für Bärensammler ! ;-))...31x



## ToolAddict (20 Nov. 2011)




----------



## Padderson (20 Nov. 2011)

also auf den Trichter, am Strand Bären zu sammeln, bin ich noch nicht gekommen


----------



## raffi1975 (21 Nov. 2011)

Das ist die Art Bär, welche wieder naturalisiert werden müsste 
:thx:


----------



## martini99 (21 Nov. 2011)

Die sehen aber nicht gefährlich aus.


----------



## Michel-Ismael (21 Nov. 2011)

Eigentlich bin ich ja nicht sooo'n Tierfreund, könnte nier aber durchaus 'ne Ausnahme machen...!


----------



## tommie3 (21 Nov. 2011)

Da wird man ja glatt zum Steifftier


----------



## boy 2 (21 Nov. 2011)

Danke! Schön! Brumm-Brumm!


----------



## fresh-prince (21 Nov. 2011)

wow, danke


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2011)

dann doch lieber glatt


----------



## blauauge (22 Nov. 2011)

Hübscher Braunbär!


----------

